# donkey kills mountain lion



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

check this out www.pbase.com/gallery?gallery_id=2704911 Might be time to get a new pet. Don't need no stinkin :sniper:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Interesting even if it was staged, although it doesn't really look that way. For such a calm animal it sure manhandled the mountain lion. I would never have thought a donkey could be so aggressive.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

If you look closely at pictures 1 and 2 you can see a leg hold trap on the cat. I'm sure the mule killed the cat but would hardly be a match when he is chained to the ground.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Those pics are cool looking, but I think you are right about the leg trap :eyeroll:


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm not so sure that is a trap on the leg it looks to me like the reigns have gotten tangled around the legs. Also, in the third picture you can see the hounds, there might be a chance that they were cat hunting, or maybe ***** and the cat was going to try and have dinner. :-? Oh well, the pictures are still amazing.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ricky, It's a mule.

The little bit I know about mules and in talking to other foks that have owned mules this situation is very possible. So the bottom line is if worried about mountain lions in good old ND buy a mule


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

wow I didnt think of Mule would attacked and he have a big guts to go after moutain lion.. I will never buy mule if one mistake and might hurt or kill my kid or hunting dogs. wow tough Mule


----------

